# dataone account usage information



## kunal_vkr (Dec 26, 2007)

hi..could you please tell me how to know my account type on data.bsnl.in/wps/portal??..i just checked my usage and i am not able to figure out which plan am i having..though i applied for UL 900 plan but it's better to check before i start using it(heavily)!!..and also in the price tab it is showing total amount in rupees zero for this month..my account type is not written anywhere..so could anyone tell me how to get that information??..

Thanks...


----------



## techtronic (Dec 26, 2007)

Just login to *dataone.in* with your UN and PW.
Go to Dataone Account Administration and then keyin your UN and PW.
Under User account, your plan will be shown.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 26, 2007)

^^ Nopes. The user seems to be a newer subscriber, they are given a different portal to check the usage. So the traditional methods wont work.


----------



## kunal_vkr (Dec 26, 2007)

ya..cool_techie_tvm you are right..i am a new subscriber..my ip address is 117.xxx.xxx.xx something..is there no way of checking my account type online???...i checked my account and i got this ---


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 26, 2007)

In traditional method... u will c Service order records in which v can c Wat u want...


----------

